
The French World Cup Win and the Glories of Immigration - okket
https://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/the-french-world-cup-win-and-the-glories-of-immigration
======
masonic
Fake news. Most of the African-born players mentioned were _already French
citizens_ , many from birth. Hardly any were "immigrants". That would be like
calling a Puerto Rican or someone born in American Samoa working in mainland
USA an "immigrant".

~~~
Karishma1234
Well, the point is lost on you. Those players played for France because their
parents immigrated.

